# Feeling Unreal Book



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wondering because I already own "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder" , yet my family does not seem to get it at all, I've been feeling better for the last month but I feel that my family keeps holding back my recovery somehow, so I wanted to know if "Feeling Unreal" is any good for people in the family to read and get a better understanding on this cursed disorder, thanks


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

From the reviews Ive read, YES. It's a better book because it talks a lot more about the disorder itself and has more case studies whereas "Overcoming DPD" is more focused on getting over it.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> From the reviews Ive read, YES. It's a better book because it talks a lot more about the disorder itself and has more case studies whereas "Overcoming DPD" is more focused on getting over it.


Thanks! I guess I'll be ordering it soon so that my family can get a better understanding of it, I guess it's about time :/


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

Great book and a lot of the reviews were from family members who are trying to understand the persons problem. Really good read







x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Freya4SmilesAgain said:


> Great book and a lot of the reviews were from family members who are trying to understand the persons problem. Really good read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankss ^^ that's all I want really, my family to understand what a huge struggle this is, I don't need to read anymore about this disorder, I'm kinda "done" with it in a way


----------

